# Cat's Out of the Bag-New Jet Lathes



## Randy_ (Jan 10, 2007)

Check out the following:  JET Web Site

Scroll down to page 13 and see what Jet has done to the "mini".  Remember all of the discussion and rumors that were swirling about possible changes several months ago??  Appears we now know what that was all about.

*Short Version</u>
(with some assumptions since full descriptions aren't yet available):*

1.  1014 non-VS now has indexing capability and may come with a work light(?). 

2.  1014VS now has indexing capability and may come with a work light(?). 

3.  New model:  1220 non-VS with indexing and possibly a work light.

I am basing the work light assumption on the ad illustration, only, so that might not be true??

Supposed to be available in mid-February.


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 10, 2007)

And you can get the mini non-vs for $199. For those in the need... buy it![]


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 10, 2007)

Good Job, Randy.  I am headed to Woodcraft to reserve the first one that they receive. Thanks for the info.  Hey did you pull your post about the Pencrafters? I thought that it was funny.  []
Mike


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Woodlvr_
> <br />.....Hey did you pull your post about the Pencrafters? I thought that it was funny.  []



Hey Mike:  Although IAP agreed there was nothing inappropriate about the link and most members enjoyed the prank, it was felt by IAP that there was some tiny possibility that it could be misinterpreted and they decided to remove it.  I can see their point of view and have no problem with its demise.  It was fun while it lasted.[]


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Woodlvr_
> <br />.....I am headed to Woodcraft to reserve the first one that they receive. Thanks for the info.



Planning on making some 20" pens, Mike??  []


----------



## Pipes (Jan 10, 2007)

I have 2 great lathes now and won't need one BUT that looks like a deal but it won't replace my Nova or my Delta....The light looks like it MIGHT be in a PITA place for getting your dust collector hood in place have to see first !! I might actually buy one to use in a small basement shop Iam puting together !

Thanks for posting !![8D]


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 10, 2007)

I want a VS lathe so why not get another Jet as mine has served me well over the last 5 years? Thanks for the new idea about a 20" pen, has it been done before?[][][]

Mike


----------



## stevers (Jan 11, 2007)

If enough of you buy new,,,,,,,maybe I can get one of your old, worn out, left overs,,,,,maybe. Because i know how you take care of your stuff and I can see one of them being like new to me.


----------



## bjackman (Jan 11, 2007)

No upgrade coming for me. Am I the only one to see the fatal flaw in this new machine? Clearly (not showing) in the photo on page 13 of Randy's link!


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Come on, BJ.  Don't keep us in suspense.

What is the big flaw that we can't see even without a picture??[]


----------



## Mudder (Jan 12, 2007)

Bed extension?


----------



## bjackman (Jan 12, 2007)

The lack of hole for easy/accessible storage of the knockout bar on the front frame of the lathe. [}][:I]


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 12, 2007)

Would you believe that I did notice the missing hole??  Just assumed it had been relocated to a different location on the lathe where the JET engineers though would be better.  Guess we will have to wait and see when they publish more detailed information.

One thing about this lathe is it is going to weigh a lot more than the 1014 and consequently will cost a lot more to ship unless one can find Amazon deals that include free shipping.


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 12, 2007)

Randy,
 That is one good thing I guess about grabbing it at WC then there is no shipping charges, at least while they have it on sale?  Bill, Couldn't a hole be drilled there by yourself? I understand what you are saying but just wondering.  

Mike


----------



## bjackman (Jan 13, 2007)

Mike, It certainly could. My comments were meant to be taken at least partly in jest. That said. I really do like having the knockout bar right there in front and would consider it quite a mistake to change that without good reason on the newer versions.


----------



## melogic (Jan 13, 2007)

Mike,
Is Woodcraft honoring the $299.99 introductory price on the VS model? Can we place an order with WC so when they come in we can get one? If so, I think I am headed to WoodCraft! I was getting ready to purchase one of these to replace my current mid-size lathe, but if they are honoring this price, I will purchase the new one instead![]


----------



## kenwc (Jan 14, 2007)

My understanding is that YES...Woodcraft will have the $229 at least on an introductory basis.


----------



## melogic (Jan 14, 2007)

Well,
I just talked with the Parkersburg, WV. store and the Hilliard, OH. store and both of them do not have a clue as to when they are coming in and they do not have a list set up for them. They also could not tell me a price on them. They couldn't even confirm the indexing part of the lathe. I told them the information I saw on Jet's web site. As a matter of fact, I had Jet's site up looking at it while I was talking to WC and apparently I knew more than they were letting on to know. I guess I'll just have to keep in close contact with WC on these lathes.


----------



## larrystephens (Jan 15, 2007)

Do you suppose they figured out the tailstock nut problem?


----------



## twoofakind (Jan 15, 2007)

What is the $229 price for. I thought it was $199 and $299. Did I miss something?
Andy


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by larrystephens_
> <br />Do you suppose they figured out the tailstock nut problem?



Larry:  Probably not; but we can certainly hope.  I sent JET an email asking them when we could expect the new models show up on their web site with full descriptions and pictures. You would think they would have done that already before sending out offers to sell the models??  Anyway, given their past propensity to be less than totally forthright in their comments about the new models, I have no idea what sort of a response we might get, if any.



> _Originally posted by Andy_<br />What is the $229 price for. I thought it was $199 and $299. Did I miss something?


I'm guessing it is a typo.  The information you have is correct according to the JET ad.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jan 15, 2007)

I noticed that the 1236 is missing from their line up.

Could it be true?


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Ron:  Not sure what you were looking at?  I just checked the JET web site and the 1236 is still listed.


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 15, 2007)

I just received a reply from JET and they have emailed me a PDF file of the 1220 manual.  Haven't had a chance to look thru it yet; but did notice that their wood lathes now carry a five year warranty for home use!!

Not sure if it's OK to post the manual here so will just offer to email it to anyone who is interested.  Email me if you want a copy.


----------



## jeff (Jan 15, 2007)

Randy, if you want to send it to me, I'll be happy to upload it to the server and post a link to it.


----------



## jeff (Jan 16, 2007)

Here is the manual. Enjoy!


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />Hi Ron:  Not sure what you were looking at?  I just checked the JET web site and the 1236 is still listed.



It's not in their latest catalog 
http://www.wmhtoolgroup.com/brochures/NextStepWood_EndUserFlyer2.pdf
Maybe I'm wrong


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Ron:  I think that is just a sale flyer.  

Check out their website here:
http://www.wmhtoolgroup.com/ourproducts/index.cfm?navPage=1&VID=1&CID=81


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 19, 2007)

FYI, I have finally had the time to run through the 1220 manual.  Other than the obvious fact that it is bigger than the mini and has an attached work light, probably the most significant change is the presence of a 3/4HP motor in place of the mini's 1/2HP unit.  Another major change is the addition of an indexing system in the headstock.  This is certainly a significant improvement; but probably not that important to most pencrafters.  The knock-out bar no longer has a slot on the front of the lathe in front of the headstock.  Jet has added a little gizmo called a "tool caddy" that is perched on the back side of the lathe "BEHIND" the headstock.  Apparently, it will hold the knock-out bar and a few other tools as well.  Needless to say, I haven't seen one of these puppies in person; but, given that the work lamp mount is also located in the same area, I do wonder how easy it will be to access the "back door" when a belt change is necessary.

The 1220 won't be as portable as the mini is.  At 105 pounds, it is 30 pounds heavier than the mini.  And sadly, two well know shortcomings of the mini appear not to have been addressed.  Minimum spindle speed(500 RPMs) is still much faster than most folks consider ideal.  In fact, all of the speeds steps are identical to the old mini.  And the design of the clamping mechanism for the tailstock appears to have not changed either.  It still uses one of those round washer shaped clamps so tailstock slippage may still be a problem.  To be fair, this comment is based solely on the parts diagram in the manual.  If they have increased the size if the washer so it has a larger bearing surface, the problem may be resolved?  We will just have to wait and see.

Well, that is a quick once-over.  It will be interesting to see what people actually think after some shop time.  Being only a pencrafter and turner of other small projects, the bigger lathe holds no serious interest for me; but I am sure there are many out there who will love to have this new machine in their shop!![^]


----------

